# ALLURA: Ethereal Vocal Instrument ft. Jillian Aversa - Now Available!



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 19, 2018)

Impact Soundworks is proud to announce the release of *ALLURA*, a new sample library series featuring the ethereal voice of *Jillian Aversa*! As an award-winning solo artist and vocalist for game series like _Halo_, _God of War_, _Civilization_, and _Soulcalibur_, Jillian has been closely collaborating with us to create a virtual instrument designed with the needs of composers in mind.

*ALLURA Volume 1* includes *150 wordless vocal phrases* at three tempos in a variety of scales and modes. Each phrase was recorded so that it can be played in any key with minimum stretching, while the singing style incorporates "oo" and "ah" vowels rather than lyrics to allow maximum flexibility in your music.

Using our new Kontakt engine you can easily find the perfect phrase for your track with a *built-in browser*, sorting by tags like time signature, base tempo, vowel, and mode. Or, you can select by phrase grouping with inspiring names like "Into the Mist", "Ethera", "Oceana", and "Through the Fire".

Also included are a bonus set of 25 atmospheric beds from sound design mastermind Blake Ewing, along with a *Single Vowel* patch allowing you to play "Oo" and "Ah" syllables across a 2.5 octave range with controls for expression, dynamics, and vowel morph. (_No legato is included in Vol 1 - this will come in Vol 2!)_

*DEMOS
*


*KEY FEATURES*

150 unique phrases recorded in 4 keys each
Wordless performances on "ah" and "oo"
Tag browser to select and assign phrases
Crystal-clear 24-bit studio recordings recorded through premium AVALON DI
Per-key phrase tweaks: start, end, formant, volume, tune
Multisampled single notes (ah, oo, 2x dynamics, with vibrato)

25 Bonus FX atmospheres
*INSTRUMENT WALKTHROUGH
*


*DEMO WALKTHROUGH - GOLDEN HOUR
*


*PREVIEW TRAILER* - All vocals from *Allura *vol 1!



*ALLURA Volume 1* is available now for *$59*! Includes both KONTAKT (full version only) and WAV formats.


----------



## Garry (Mar 19, 2018)

Wow - looks amazing - looking forward to the release.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 20, 2018)

Sounds pretty pretty good. 
Would that be Ms. or Mrs. Aversa?


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 21, 2018)

Does it matter?


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Mar 21, 2018)

Any estimates on how much space you will need?


----------



## AllanH (Mar 21, 2018)

Beautiful voice. It appears to be phrases as opposed to a playable instrument.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 21, 2018)

Yes, she sings like an angel. And Mr. Aversa is a sampling genius so this combination will be absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words! Yes, volume 1 is largely phrase-based with a singles patch covering non-legato oo/ah vowels. However, volume 2 will be the perfect companion to vol 1 and will include true legato. Pop stacks might happen as well


----------



## axb312 (Mar 21, 2018)

zircon_st said:


> Thanks for the kind words! Yes, volume 1 is largely phrase-based with a singles patch covering non-legato oo/ah vowels. However, volume 2 will be the perfect companion to vol 1 and will include true legato. Pop stacks might happen as well



Will Vol. 2 be a free update or....?


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 21, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## wst3 (Mar 21, 2018)

Nice demo track Andrew and Evil! Jill has a beautiful voice, and it is well recorded near as I can tell from the demo. Can't wait!


----------



## String-for-sale (Mar 27, 2018)

Great singer!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 27, 2018)

We're looking at early to mid April at the moment. Taking just a bit longer as Jillian had a few gigs crop up during sample recording.


----------



## Jaap (Mar 28, 2018)

Beautiful, looking forward to this! And whats a rough estimate regarding the release of vol 2 with the legato?


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 28, 2018)

When it happens.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 18, 2018)

Just a heads up to everyone, Allura Vol 1 has been released yesterday!

https://impactsoundworks.com/product/allura-volume-1/


----------



## JDMusic (Apr 18, 2018)

Sounds great!! Not a big fan of phrase-based libraries so I'll pass on this one, but I'm looking forward to vol.2!


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 18, 2018)

You can get pretty flexible by adjusting the start/end on phrases, though. You can even load the same phrase multiple times, and assign different start/end points to it, if you want to create your own chains of utterances.

There's a ton of useful stuff here that can fit various productions, really. And you get WAV files to mangle in your DAW if you want, too.


----------



## JDMusic (Apr 18, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> You can get pretty flexible by adjusting the start/end on phrases, though. You can even load the same phrase multiple times, and assign different start/end points to it, if you want to create your own chains of utterances.
> 
> There's a ton of useful stuff here that can fit various productions, really. And you get WAV files to mangle in your DAW if you want, too.



Well.. that's interesting! I'll take a deeper look then, thanks for the details !


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 18, 2018)

Also, check out how the trailer video was created. You might get some ideas


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Apr 18, 2018)

As Mario noted, *ALLURA Volume 1* is now available! 

In addition to the demo walkthrough above, check out our demos below (more to be posted in the next 48 hours):



And my walkthrough of the instrument itself:


----------



## playz123 (Apr 18, 2018)

I just purchased it....in spite of our friend, Brad Jerkins, not having posted a demo yet. 
Anyway, it sounds amazing Andrew, as I expected it would, and I also enjoyed your "Golden Hour" walkthrough, posted above. Congratulations to you, Jillian and your team on this new release. Cheers.


----------



## Fleer (Apr 18, 2018)

Pretty pretty pretty good.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Apr 18, 2018)

Is $59 an intro price? (and if so for how long?)

Or the normal price?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Apr 18, 2018)

That is the normal price!


----------



## procreative (Apr 19, 2018)

Question: I know you have a second volume planned with a playable legato, will there be a bundle of both? And when is this likely to come out?

Must be amazing to have such a great vocal talent "on tap"... superb tone


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm not sure there's any timeframe set in stone yet, so the answer to that would be "when it's done (TM)". I'm sure there will be crossgrade pricing and bundle as well - ultimately Andrew's decision, but I see no reason not to do it.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Apr 19, 2018)

playz123 said:


> I just purchased it....in spite of our friend, Brad Jerkins, not having posted a demo yet.
> Anyway, it sounds amazing Andrew, as I expected it would, and I also enjoyed your "Golden Hour" walkthrough, posted above. Congratulations to you, Jillian and your team on this new release. Cheers.


It’s on the way!!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (May 11, 2018)

Legendary game composer Alexander Brandon sent us this beautiful, atmospheric track using ALLURA Volume 1! Jillian's ethereal vocals compliment the lush ambient synths and driving rhythms perfectly.


----------



## Fleer (May 11, 2018)

Wonderful, just wonderful.


----------

